# PERCH JERK'N



## PACKFAN (Sep 18, 2007)

Had a good trip out catching some perch , first trip to Starvation this winter, I added a couple more to my pile after I snapped this with my cell phone. Sure as heck beats catching dinks.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice! Now those will make a nice pot of perch chowder! Catch any trout?

Good job PACKFAN.


----------



## PACKFAN (Sep 18, 2007)

Actually I don't do slimers, hate to stink up my hands :lol:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

:? I thought it was the other way around!  

Good ole' fat ones PACKFAN!


----------



## cliff spab (Dec 5, 2010)

GOOD EATIN


----------



## coachmitchell (Nov 19, 2010)

Good looking catch. I have wanted to try to get up there once this winter. Not sure it will happen though.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey PACKFAN first off GO PACKERS :!: :!: :!: ... :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

Nice JUMBOS you have there....CONGRATS...we'd like to try Starvation but for some reason the drive and never fish'n Starvation in the past...hmmmm think'n it will happen...well someday...but nice haul just the same them is some nice eats and great JUMBO PERCH...also agree on the Trout...nice to catch but that's about it...fish'n in the winter is for the eat'n and well Trout just ain't the eats for us...Pretty colors Trout have but them Perch you got there have just as purrrrrtttteee if not purrrrtttteeerrrrr colors than any Trout by us...


----------



## PACKFAN (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks Kim, was planning on attending perch fest but had a better offer to hit Starvation and stay with some friends that live in the area and have a good poker game Friday night as well. Any time you want to head down shoot me an email at work, with the colder weather moving in I may try to make another run on the 12th. Moms got some fillets cooking as I speak.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

There you go Pete...a place to stay...that would be a lot more enticing...already scoped out places in Dueshene (SP??? sorry)...dand what I've seen and read about on Mr Rogers Neighborhood (aka http://www.algores.internet lol) DONT THINK SO...not that we need a anywhere close to a 5 star place...but in the D town not hardly...again based on what I've read....I think you know what I'm talking about...someone must be hard pressed based on my research of the D town to stay in some of those places....possibly stay in Roosevelt (SP again) but that I guess would be the best bet for us...again the drive there and back in one day...well can't see that happening...I know you can relate plus you know me...but staying in D town at them places is a NO GO...

GO PACKERS :!: :!: :!:


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

The only motel in Duschene is rated as a bottom of the heap dump for sure. There are 4 motels in Roosevelt - 23 miles away - but all charge over $100 per night. Pineview looks better and better doesn't it. Plus, most motels wouldn't allow Hershey to come with you.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I've stayed in Duchesne over 100 times. There are actually four different unit complexes operated by the same owner, or at least used to be. They are definately not five star, but they are clean and serve well when you just need a place to get a shower and some shut eye. They are all old. Most things in Duchesne are old.

The Best Western on the east outskirt of Roosevelt is really nice. They got new mattresses last year. A little pricey though...


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

> There are actually four different unit complexes operated by the same owner, or at least used to be. They are definately not five star, but they are clean and serve well when you just need a place to get a shower and some shut eye. They are all old. Most things in Duchesne are old.


Ditto...always clean and winter rates should be about 50 bucks with no/kitchen. But, Roosevelt is a lot closer to another destination. Also more choices for restaurants, stores, etc. Kind of a busy little town.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Hmmmmmmmm as I indicated we're not five-star folks...shower and a clean bed and basically clean quarters is all we need...don't care about the place being old we ain't fancy folks by any means. Just a place for a winter hot shower, warmth and basically clean...OBTW our house is lived in...and not on the top of 'parade-of-homes' but neat and clean... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

LH2 and I got stuck in Duchesne on our way back from our Elk hunt and like you said not 5-star but who cares. Folks in the area are a little on the slow side so when you talk just slow your speech down and cripal it a little bit and you should be fine.


----------



## PACKFAN (Sep 18, 2007)

You'll be okay to stay there Kim, not fancy but warm and dry, If you want I can get you the ph.# and the rates. Cowen's restaurant is within walking distance and has home cooked meals, I eat there quite a bit when I'm in the area. They also have a pretty neat little grocery store in town. They are not as backward as some people would like to have you think, several of the police officers are good friends and fishing buddies of mine. I hope to be headed that way this comming Friday for a couple days of fishing, give me a call at work if you want more info. 8)


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey PACKFAN...think'n seriously of a trip over the next Feb holiday...tak'n Friday off...very tentative though...have to decide and weigh a PV nite trip...all hinges on Mama Nature as you know...will be in touch...we owe a trip with you and yours without a doubt...


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Those are some nice sized perch!


----------



## PACKFAN (Sep 18, 2007)

WAY TO GO PACKERS


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

No matter which side you were on, that was a great game. (IMHO)


----------

